# Unable to colour text in my posts



## Roymalika

Hello 
I am unable to color the text in my posts in the English Only. Can someone please help how I can do it?


----------



## Peterdg

Select the text you want to color (move your mouse over it while pressing down the left mouse button).

Then click on the drop shaped icon in the menu bar (between the "strike through" and the "A, arrow down" icon, i.e.  the sixth from the left) and click on the color you want.

That's all.


----------



## Roymalika

Can you give me a screenshot please?


----------



## Peterdg

If you now click a color, the word "example" will be colored in the color you clicked.


----------



## Bevj

If you are using a mobile phone, not a PC, many of these tools do not appear as options.


----------



## Roymalika

Bevj said:


> If you are using a mobile phone, not a PC, many of these tools do not appear as options.


Yes, you're right. I don't have some of the options as I am using a tablet. 
But what's the solution? How can this problem be fixed?


----------



## Peterdg

Then you will have to type some BB codes:

This is red.

To obtain this, I typed the following:

[COLOR=red]This is red.[/COLOR]

(I used some other BB code to be able to publish the previous line)


----------



## Peterdg

You can also color text by using RGB values (RGB values are values for the Red, Green and Blue component for a color). Each RGB color component is a value between 0 and 255; the first value is the Red component, the second value the Green component and the third value the Blue component. See below for the way you have to enter these values.

I displayed RGB by typing in the following:

[COLOR=rgb(255,0,0)]R[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,255,0)]G[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,255)]B[/COLOR]


----------



## elroy

That’s far too much work, especially on a phone.   I hope the issue gets fixed soon.


----------



## Roymalika

elroy said:


> That’s far too much work, especially on a phone.   I hope the issue gets fixed soon.


Can you give me a screenshot of the menu bar on your phone so I know which options are missing in it?


----------



## sound shift

Peterdg said:


> Select the text you want to color (move your mouse over it while pressing down the left mouse button).
> 
> Then click on the drop shaped icon in the menu bar (between the "strike through" and the "A, arrow down" icon, i.e.  the sixth from the left) and click on the color you want.
> 
> That's all.


This doesn't work for me. I'm using a PC.


----------



## Peterdg

sound shift said:


> This doesn't work for me. I'm using a PC.


Did you by any chance click the cogg wheel in the menu bar? If so, click the cogg wheel again.


----------



## sound shift

Thanks. No, that's not the reason. The colours appear, but nothing happens when I click on one of them. I've got the same problem with bold, italic and underlined.


----------



## cherine

What browser are you using? When I'm at work, I only have access to Internet Explorer, and many editing functions don't show.


----------



## sound shift

I'm using Internet Explorer too. The editing functions show, but some don't work well and some don't work at all.


----------



## Peterdg

Tekst.


sound shift said:


> I'm using Internet Explorer too. The editing functions show, but some don't work well and some don't work at all.


I just tried it with Internet Explorer and indeed, it does not work.

I remember having seen a post from Mike that the current forum software cannot successfully run on Internet Explorer because it is just too old (you would need Edge instead if you want to stick to a Microsoft browser; unfortunately Edge does not run on Windows 7 if I remember correctly).


----------



## cherine

True. IE is not supported, we're lucky enough to still have access to the forum on it. But many of the editing functions unfortunately don't work. I can't embed a link in a post, and simple things like pressing alt+S no longer work for posting replies and I have to use the mouse.
If, unlike me, you have the choice, go for another browser. The forum software simply doesn't and won't support IE.


----------



## DearPrudence

This was not working for me with FF either.
I submitted my post anyway and when I edited it, I was able to add colours easily


----------



## Jektor

This function stopped working for me a couple of times. It came back after the browser cache was cleared (PC with Firefox):
forum.wordreference.com - clearing cache


----------



## yurahryk

vert blanc et rouge, Je n'ai aucun problème, tout fonctionne pour moi lorsque vous mettez en surbrillance un mot et choisissez une couleur pour le texte


----------

